# zwei werte vertauschen



## punisher (31. Mai 2012)

also falls m>n, dann soll ich m und n miteinander vertauschen.

Ich weiss, dass man das mit der Bedingung if erreichen kann, jedoch weiss ich nicht wie man zwei Werte miteinander vertauscht. 

Bitte nicht auslachen...


----------



## Volvagia (31. Mai 2012)

```
type cache = null;/false;/0;
cache = a;
a = b;
b = cache;
```


----------



## Kevin94 (31. Mai 2012)

Noch nie was von Dreieckstausch gehört?
Geht so:

```
int m,n;//deine Variablen, geht natürlich auch mit jedem anderen Typ;
int tmp=n;
n=m;
m=tmp;
```


----------



## Attila (31. Mai 2012)

z.B.

```
int m = 2;
int n = 1;

int x = m;
m = n;
n = x;
```


----------



## Crian (1. Jun 2012)

Das geht in Java leider nicht so elegant wie in manch anderer Sprache, wo man einfach 


```
(x,y) = (y,x)
```

schreiben kann.


----------



## Da_Tebe (1. Jun 2012)

> Das geht in Java leider nicht so elegant wie in manch anderer Sprache, wo man einfach
> 
> Code:
> 
> ...



Wäre doch mal gut wenn man das auf die Java-Funktionen-Wunschliste von Oracle packt =) 
Gefällt mir sehr gut die Schreibweise


----------



## SlaterB (1. Jun 2012)

n = m - 0 * (m = n);


----------



## pro2 (1. Jun 2012)

Java ist auch eine Insel – 2.8 Weitere Operatoren

oder 


```
a = a + b - (b = a)
```

Es gibt soviele Schreibweisen..^^


----------



## SlaterB (1. Jun 2012)

die habe ich glaube ich als dumpfe Erinnerung gesucht und bin beim experimentieren bei der anderen gelandet


----------



## Da_Tebe (1. Jun 2012)

Ja perfekt ^^
Hier lernt man ja wirklich noch so einiges


----------

